# Fog Light Bulbs



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

As those of us with xenon headlights know, the stock fog light bulbs are halogen, which have a yellowish color that does not match the xenon headlights well at all, so I installed PIAA Xtreme Force 4700K fog light bulbs a few weeks ago. The 4700K bulbs have more of a blueish hue than the xenons (which are 4200K), and it made the headlights look yellowish by contrast, so I ended up installing PIAA Xtreme White 4150K bulbs, and they are a great match.

I've used the PIAA Xtreme White 4150K fogs on my last 2 Carreras and they matched the bi-xenons great, but I couldn't find them in HB4 (9006) size, so I went with the PIAA Xtreme Force bulbs.

After more searching, I found the PIAA Xtreme White bulbs on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=7954149889&rd=1

Here's a few pix of the new fogs--a little blurry due to lighting conditions, but a pretty accurate representation of the color match:


----------

